# Beginner Nano - 1.3 Litre Vase



## TankMate (Sep 11, 2005)

I wanted to share my little nano I have had for about 2 months, and has sustained red cherry shrimp for about a month now.

Flower Vase 
Approx 1.3 Litres about 3.75" in diameter and 17 inches tall to the waterline
Unfiltered
No Light - Sits on the island in my kitchen under Halogen Lighting
Turkey Baster water changes every 1-2 weeks

Sagittaria
1 Broadleaf Pygmy Chain Sword 
1 Java Fern
Hornwort

2 Snails (Plant hitchhikers) + babies
7 Red Cherry Shrimp






































The little tank has been very rewarding. It started when had some plants that I had no room for and wanted to save somewhere.

I added some cherry red shrimp in an attempt to save them from being eaten in my community tank. I put what I thought was 4-5 into the vase and the rest out of about 15-20 into the tank. The shrimp in both tanks are doing well. The shrimp in the community tank have grown much faster and are much redder than the ones in the vase, I assume due to the abundance of leftovers. The shrimp in the vase are much more active in the vase, a real pleasure to watchy. The shrimp swim from plant to plant. In my 29 gallon, they are mostly hidden or hanging out on the filter intake. 

I also have two snails that came with some plants. The snails have grown from a size that they were hardly noticeable to about 1/4inch and I assume are a now a mature male and female, because I have eggs and baby snails all over the tank. 

The plants seem to be doing real well, the pictures don't really do it justice. The water is crystal clear, I do the water changes mainly to lower the waterline so I can clean the evaporation marks off the glass.

Now that the shrimp and snails have grown, I am a little worried about the plants. The hornwort looks like it's being devoured. Not really a problem since I have plenty more in another tank that I can replace easily.

-Keith


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Keith. I love the vase! I've been wanting to do something like that but haven't found a vase that would work. I am still new to nanos but just wanted to let ya know I think it is sweet! The pictures are awesome!!! Great job!


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

I like it.............


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweeeeet !


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> It started when had some plants that I had no room for and wanted to save somewhere.


Thats what I was thinking Keith... It kind of reminds me of my trimming bucket... It looks a "bit" cramped in there :icon_bigg

The fun part is trying to keep these tiny things going , but the shrimp and snail should help :icon_bigg


----------

